# Rock Merch Universe: Reliable?



## Asgard222 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey, 


Sorry if this has been posted already, no search results showed up.

I'm thinking of buying a bunch of stuff from this site called Rock Merch Universe, but their site seems a little sketchy to me (all the privacy/support stuff is there but still).

I just want to see if anyone here ordered anything from them. 

Rock Merch Universe - Officially Licensed Band Merchandise And More - Artist Driven |

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2010)

They seem legit, a quick Google search didn't reveal anything bad, and their eBay store has 100% positive feedback. 

Pay with a proper CC and worst case scenario reverse the charges. Though, I doubt you'll need to. They seem legit, new, but still legit.


----------

